# Hedgehog rescue.. Help



## Mrs Meldrew (Oct 5, 2006)

Have been keeping an eye on a rather small hedgehog that has been in the neighbourhood gardens for a couple of days...

He spends all day wandering about...

Have finally resisted temptation and have picked him up and placed him in a straw lined cage after stopping all the traffic and rescuing him from the middle of the road for the third time today....:bash:

What do I do with him next....

can I release him safely well away from the road, or is there something wrong with him to be wandering around in the day?????


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2007)

I think there is something wrong I thought that if you see one in day light that there is a problem.

Have a word with your vet, they might help.

Good luck with him.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I wish you had picked him up when you first saw him. So many hedgehogs have died this year with varying problems. If they are out in the day there is a problem
Check out this link for your nearest rescue and give one of them a ring ASAP
hedgehog rescue lincs - Google Search


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

There is a forum called pygmy hogs uk... its really for APH's, but a lot of keepers on there also do UK rescues and are experts in the field... its worth a visit for sure. Good luck x


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

Im a hedgehog carer but your too far away from me

search on these two sites for the nearest carer 

Epping Forest Hedgehog Rescue -


British Hedgehog Preservation Society - Hedgehog Carers

someone off those will be able to look after the little one 

Oh and I wouldnt advise taking it to a vet, they usually contact the RSPCA. Your best bet are local rescues or carers.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

this happened to me today she is HUGE im just waiting for her to be picked up.... shes stunning dirty and very wobbly x


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

do you mean you have a wild hedgehog that is waiting to be picked up by a centre or carer? if so who is getting it if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

quilson_mc_spike said:


> this happened to me today she is HUGE im just waiting for her to be picked up.... shes stunning dirty and very wobbly x


 
Is Sue from Rochdale taking her Connor?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amyboo said:


> do you mean you have a wild hedgehog that is waiting to be picked up by a centre or carer? if so who is getting it if you dont mind me asking?


 

Connor rang me earlier to ask for advice as our Sanctuary are Hedghog carers too. He was ringing Sue from Rochdale Hedgehog Rescue to see if she could pick her up and knowing Sue she will do:2thumb:


----------



## Mrs Meldrew (Oct 5, 2006)

Well he's stopping with the Meldrews.....

He's quite happily installed in an old hamster cage, with straw bedding and he's had a small bowl of dog food and a drink and has gone back to sleep now......

Thank you for all of the good advice peeps, am in touch with a lovely lady who cares for hogs and with her support and advise I'll evaluate him properly tomorrow and take it from there...

Isn't it strange how you can click with a complete stranger instantly over the phone and end up having a very detailed but hilarious discussion about penis's....????? :lol2:


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

Mrs Meldrew said:


> Well he's stopping with the Meldrews.....
> 
> He's quite happily installed in an old hamster cage, with straw bedding and he's had a small bowl of dog food and a drink and has gone back to sleep now......
> 
> ...


 

hahahahaha :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Connor rang me earlier to ask for advice as our Sanctuary are Hedghog carers too. He was ringing Sue from Rochdale Hedgehog Rescue to see if she could pick her up and knowing Sue she will do:2thumb:


yyupp xx


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Connor rang me earlier to ask for advice as our Sanctuary are Hedghog carers too. He was ringing Sue from Rochdale Hedgehog Rescue to see if she could pick her up and knowing Sue she will do:2thumb:


Yeah weve spoken to her a few times as shes had to pick up some that were too far away from me


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi

Im in grantham (20mins down the road). Typical it happens last night when im out!!! Someone on the hog forum pointed me this way. 

If you need any help give me a shout as I have experience with wild hogs as well as aph. I have good vets that treat the wild ones for free also. 

Or Hedgehog care in Louth is pretty good too for over the phone advice.


----------



## Mrs Meldrew (Oct 5, 2006)

enola69 said:


> Hi
> 
> Im in grantham (20mins down the road). Typical it happens last night when im out!!! Someone on the hog forum pointed me this way.
> 
> ...


 
Ooooh that's good to know... don't think there's much wrong with him/her to be honest other than having a death wish regarding roads and no idea on the day/night issue....


----------



## ChrisKing (Sep 30, 2008)

They dont always show that they are in need of help, one of the girls I was caring for died last week, she went down hill in a matter of hours with barely any symptoms. 

If you can check for ticks, as these are a big problem in hedgehogs, if he does have any dont remove them yourself, get hold of a tick remover, these work wonders on getting the horrible things off or take it to a vets. 

Also, make sure it is getting lots of fluids, maybe rather than plain water, offer him some rehydration fluid (boil the kettle, let it cool, add 1 tea spoon salt, 8 tea spoons of sugar, and a drop of honey to attract him to it).

Bugger!!! Its Amyboo, Just realised Im logged on to the OHs username!!!!! ah wel!


----------



## Mrs Meldrew (Oct 5, 2006)

ChrisKing said:


> They dont always show that they are in need of help, one of the girls I was caring for died last week, she went down hill in a matter of hours with barely any symptoms.
> 
> If you can check for ticks, as these are a big problem in hedgehogs, if he does have any dont remove them yourself, get hold of a tick remover, these work wonders on getting the horrible things off or take it to a vets.
> 
> ...


Thanks Amy, have just got him set up a bit more.... can't see any ticks, have got him in an old hamster cage, with sawdust on the bottom and lots of shredded newspaper for bedding. 

He's wide awake!!!!!

I've weighed him, he's about 250 grams....

He is drinking plenty and ate well last night.

The lady who I spoke to on the phone last night said to just feed him once a day in the evening. Am using pedigree chum (loaf).... apparently I can also give him some dried cat biscuits?????

Have mealworms on order for the lizards anyway, but she advises to only feed these sparingly as they can become addicted.....

Also, its important that he can tell the difference between day and night-time?????

Have just had a phone call from another mum to say that she's spotted another one wandering around in the day.... have told her that if she spots it again to bring it round......:whistling2:

Am I going to be able to release him in a few days.... or is he mine for the winter????? :flrt:


----------



## boe (Apr 7, 2009)

hi,
firstly well done for saving him:2thumb:

He will need to be 600g by the end of September to enable safe hibernation, once at this weight soft release is recommended. I would put food down in the day at this weight and once he turns nocturnal then just leave it down at night.
Listen out for a smoker type cough (lungworm) but he may develop a slight cough as you are keeping him on wood shavings.

Any hog out in the day will need picking up as it is likely ill, usually infection based.

:welcome:to the wonderful world of hog caring,now you have one more are sure to follow.
If you get stuck i would ring enola, she is excellent with wild hogs and you can be reassured that she will help in anyway she can


----------



## Mrs Meldrew (Oct 5, 2006)

boe said:


> hi,
> firstly well done for saving him:2thumb:
> 
> He will need to be 600g by the end of September to enable safe hibernation, once at this weight soft release is recommended. I would put food down in the day at this weight and once he turns nocturnal then just leave it down at night.
> ...


Thank you.... Crikey you lot are a friendly & very helpful bunch arn't you?:notworthy:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Mrs Meldrew said:


> Thank you.... Crikey you lot are a friendly & very helpful bunch arn't you?:notworthy:


Of course, me especially! Not that i replied previously in this thread but ah well


----------



## boe (Apr 7, 2009)

:lol2: i love hogs and have been a carer for a few years now.


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

Any chance you could get a picture of him? might give us an idea of an age


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

boe said:


> :lol2: i love hogs and have been a carer for a few years now.


Understatement!!!! your hog obsessed! :2thumb:They rule your life :lol2:


----------



## Mrs Meldrew (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## boe (Apr 7, 2009)

aww bless.

if the top pic is an adult hand holding it, i would say thats an underweight juvenile/adult. does it have big feet and does it dip in at the neck or look pinched at the bum area?


----------



## Mrs Meldrew (Oct 5, 2006)

boe said:


> aww bless.
> 
> if the top pic is an adult hand holding it, i would say thats an underweight juvenile/adult. does it have big feet and does it dip in at the neck or look pinched at the bum area?


yeah that's me holding him......

wriggly little sucker.....

Sorry I have no idea wether he has big feet or not and yes I suppose he has a slight dip at the neck and he goes in at the bum area.... What does this mean?????:blush:


----------



## boe (Apr 7, 2009)

if he feels cold to touch (feet or belly) i would put him on some heat, a hot water bottle wrapped in a tea towel (but keep checking it) or fill a plastic bottle with hot (not boiled) water and wrap up too.
the pinched bum look is a sign of dehydration and severe weight loss, so would be better to make the rehydration fluid and give that instead of water.
A good indication of a healthy looking hog is when it rolls up it should be ball shaped.
He might have an infection of some sort but its hard to tell without actually seeing him :blush:
I'm going to have to come offline for a bit but will pm you my number if you want a chat


----------



## Mrs Meldrew (Oct 5, 2006)

Okay, this is what is currently happening...

I'm making up the rehydration fluid as directed (thanks Jo for the futher advice ) have recieved a Log No. from the RSPCA which means that my local vets will see him... (free of charge)

We have an appointment for 4pm, to get him thoroughly checked over....


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Mrs Meldrew said:


> Okay, this is what is currently happening...
> 
> I'm making up the rehydration fluid as directed (thanks Jo for the futher advice ) have recieved a Log No. from the RSPCA which means that my local vets will see him... (free of charge)
> 
> We have an appointment for 4pm, to get him thoroughly checked over....


sounds like your doing everything right, make sure to really state to the vets your happy to have him back as alot of the time they think that you are just dropping them off


----------



## Mrs Meldrew (Oct 5, 2006)

farmercoope said:


> make sure to really state to the vets your happy to have him back as alot of the time they think that you are just dropping them off


hee hee hee.... I already have made that perfectly clear!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Mrs Meldrew said:


> hee hee hee.... I already have made that perfectly clear!!!!:2thumb:


Lol! I didnt even no you wanted to keep him, I just said it as I know thats what I would want to do, hes a cute little prickly bundle of prickles


----------



## ChrisKing (Sep 30, 2008)

Just one thing to watch, a lot of wild hogs carry ringworm, handling them without gloves on can cause you to get it and your other animals, I made this mistake and im currently suffering from it.

OMG!!!! iv done it again!!!! he keeps logging me out!!!! lol.

Amy


----------



## Mrs Meldrew (Oct 5, 2006)

ChrisKing said:


> Just one thing to watch, a lot of wild hogs carry ringworm, handling them without gloves on can cause you to get it and your other animals, I made this mistake and im currently suffering from it.
> 
> OMG!!!! iv done it again!!!! he keeps logging me out!!!! lol.
> 
> Amy


 
Thanks Huni, have been very careful about washing my hands after handling so far, but will use disposable gloves in future.....

He's drinking loads of the rehydration stuff.....

He's been to the vets, they are ordering in the worming paste (the dosage was so complicated in solution, as he was so small) and he has a 10 day course of antibiotics and pre-biotics.....

So hopefully now he has no excuse not to pile the weight on.....

We've named him "Piggly" by the way.....:lol2:


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

if you get an incident number from rspca saying it was too sick to leave out they will pay towards some of the treatment. 

I did that with my last wild hog.


----------



## Mrs Meldrew (Oct 5, 2006)

enola69 said:


> if you get an incident number from rspca saying it was too sick to leave out they will pay towards some of the treatment.
> 
> I did that with my last wild hog.


Yup, Thanx Huni, got my incident No. and he was treated today free of charge....:2thumb:


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

Thats good!! Sounds like you are doing a fab job!


----------



## Mrs Meldrew (Oct 5, 2006)

Unfortunately he's gone downhill pretty quickly over night....

Have wrapped him in a towel on a hot water bottle to warm him up....

But it's not looking good...

Will keep you all informed.....


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

sadly this happens with hedgehogs, does he seem very lathergic and sleepy??? Keep him warm like you are doing, has he taken any liquids?


----------



## Mrs Meldrew (Oct 5, 2006)

Amyboo said:


> sadly this happens with hedgehogs, does he seem very lathergic and sleepy??? Keep him warm like you are doing, has he taken any liquids?


He's taking liquids, because I'm syringing it into him... Is this Okay????

I made up a fresh batch of rehydration fluid and I've added his medication into that. I'm giving a few tiny syringe fulls every half an hour...

He's definately perkier than he was when I came down this morning...

I'm away all day today.... so he's coming to work with me.....:blush:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Mrs Meldrew said:


> He's taking liquids, because I'm syringing it into him... Is this Okay????
> 
> I made up a fresh batch of rehydration fluid and I've added his medication into that. I'm giving a few tiny syringe fulls every half an hour...
> 
> ...


Sounds like your doing the right thing, just keep him in a quiet place with lots of warmth and make sure hes getting plenty of hydrating liquids. Fingers crossed but don't feel bad if anything happens.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Our Sanctuary have been hedgehog carers for about 2 years now and in the future we are hoping to open a wildlife hospital

Sadly 75% of all rescued hogs die. Its been a bad year for them this year. I think the juveniles have a hard time coping with the wet weather

Im surprised about the RSPCA thing, our vets and the others we deal with treat all native wildlife free of charge anyway

Fingers crossed for this little one


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

just make sure when syringe feeding him that he is lapping it up as it can easily go in to their lungs if they are not, how does he seem now?


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

oh no! fingers crossed

you have my number should u need it


----------



## Mrs Meldrew (Oct 5, 2006)

Thank you for all of your kind replies...

Piggly died yesterday tea time......

Couldn't post, as spent all yesterday evening bawling my eyes out...

I know I did my best, but it breaks my heart.....


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

sorry to hear that, they dont seem to have much chance at the moment.


----------



## Silvermoon77 (Dec 24, 2007)

Sad story, have tears in my eyes reading the thread. 
Well done for the rescuing, there should be a lot more people like you around...


----------

